

Apple buys HopStop - leothekim
http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/19/apple-reportedly-acquires-hopstop/

======
crazcarl
Is google making good money with its maps service? Why is another larger
company (Apple) trying to compete? Is there really enough money in it to make
it worth it to Apple?

I'd be interested to know if they are currently making money, and if so, how.

